# 6 pc. Router bit set @ HD, $7.50



## flyguy1 (May 18, 2009)

This would work well w/Freud Router.,..Hickory 6 Piece 1/4 In. Shank Carbide Starter Router Bit Set - RBK1028 at The Home Depot


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good price, ned to go and check them out thi afternoon.


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

Nuts - I already have all these bits. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

